# Thoughts on rimming or the "rim job"?



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Not sure why I am starting this thread. I guess its my own curiosity. We talk about oral sex on TAM quite a bit. Usually its someone complaining that its not on the menu in their relationship, or that they don't get enough of it etc. I do think most sexually active adults are okay with oral sex when in a sexual relationship. But I guess what I would like to know is, does that apply to rimming as well? If you don't know what that is, basically its performing oral sex on your partners anus. Is this something that is still somewhat taboo? Is it something that you and your partner enjoy? 

I suppose its only fair if I answer the question myself. Its not something I really did all that much when I was much younger, but its something I "occasionally" do these days. I do enjoy doing it, and if you're dating these days don't be surprised to find out that your girlfriend has skin care and even bleaching creams for that area. I guess I feel like if they're going through that much trouble to make things all pretty down there the least you could do is to give that area special attention sometimes. As for having it performed on me it makes me uncomfortable, probably in the way that some women don't like their partners going down on them. They enjoy it, but the idea of it makes them uncomfortable. I guess I am interested in the thoughts of others.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

My W enjoys that kind of play. I oblige. Often times I say there is not one part of my W body that is not touched by my probing tongue. The bedroom is such a fun place for us.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Nope. The poop chute is for a particular purpose that, for some of us, does not include tongues or penises.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I once read a line on this that sums it up at least for me. "It's not a taste I'm interested in acquiring." 
Now, having said that, I'm having trouble justifying it. Other anal play is ok with me. Oral in the neighborhood, is ok. 
I guess if I had a partner that was interested (in sex), I'd probably rethink it.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeswecan said:


> My W enjoys that kind of play. I oblige. Often times I say there is not one part of my W body that is not touched by my probing tongue. The bedroom is such a fun place for us.


Wooooo....thanks for your honesty. I was worried I would be the only one that would admit to it. I do think its the kind of play that a lot of people do, but I don't think most of us are in a hurry to raise their hand and say I like to to lick butt :rofl:! I also think many straight men participate in anal play with their partners, but probably don't discuss it or admit it with their guy friends. I think in some ways certain stigmas from the past are still with us, and that perhaps its something that is seen as un-masculine.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> Wooooo....thanks for your honesty. I was worried I would be the only one that would admit to it. I do think its the kind of play that a lot of people do, but I don't think most of us are in a hurry to raise their hand and say I like to to lick butt :rofl:! I also think many straight men participate in anal play with their partners, but probably don't discuss it or admit it with their guy friends. I think in some ways certain stigmas from the past are still with us, and that perhaps its something that is seen as un-masculine.


 It's not a regular thing. But it is some kink when the freak flag is being flown.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I guess I'll raise my hand. 

I don't have any problem with doing it. To me, it's just a part of oral sex. If I'm going to be doing oral then I'll do that every time as well. It's not something that I need, so if my wife wasn't into receiving it then I wouldn't do it and I'd be perfectly okay with that. I enjoy doing it because of the response I get. 

Flipping the roles, I very, very rarely have any desire to be on the receiving end. I won't say that it hasn't happened before, but most of the time I don't want it at all and wouldn't allow it.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Tried it with a couple partners. Either I'm bad at it, they were too nervous (this is when I was very young), or they just didn't get much out of it. I wasn't, like, into it, but I didn't mind giving it a whirl. One of those partners reciprocated and it felt good, but wasn't all that arousing for me.

Other anal play, however, has been a lot of fun.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

bobert said:


> Flipping the roles, I very, very rarely have any desire to be on the receiving end. I won't say that it hasn't happened before, but most of the time I don't want it at all and wouldn't allow it.


Never been on the receiving end although it has been offered. I'm good without it.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Never been my thing. I doubt I would do it, but probably would not object to it being done to me.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

This forum certainly has eclectic tastes. :rofl::redcard: on myself.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

It has always been my position that nothing is really off limits between consenting people, so no issues there.

In the movie CHIPS there is some funny banter about this topic.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> This forum certainly has eclectic tastes. :rofl::redcard: on myself.


An acquired taste perhaps. :grin2:


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

This post reminds me of a joke:

What do butt holes and 9V batteries have in common?

You know it's wrong, but sooner or later you're gonna touch it with your tongue.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Lila said:


> This post reminds me of a joke:
> 
> What do butt holes and 9V batteries have in common?
> 
> You know it's wrong, but sooner or later you're gonna touch it with your tongue.


:grin2:


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Tasorundo said:


> It has always been my position that nothing is really off limits between consenting people, so no issues there.
> 
> In the movie CHIPS there is some funny banter about this topic.


LoL, hilarious clip. Glad you posted it.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> This post reminds me of a joke:
> 
> What do butt holes and 9V batteries have in common?
> 
> You know it's wrong, but sooner or later you're gonna touch it with your tongue.


LoL, when I was a kid I was afraid to do that with a 9V battery. The irony is if you had asked me way back when which thing I would rather do if I had to choose. I totally would have picked the 9V battery!!!!!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> LoL, when I was a kid I was afraid to do that with a 9V battery. The irony is if you had asked me way back when which thing I would rather do if I had to choose. I totally would have picked the 9V battery!!!!!


Some people get smarter as they age, some not so much.:grin2:


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> LoL, when I was a kid I was afraid to do that with a 9V battery. The irony is if you had asked me way back when which thing I would rather do if I had to choose. I totally would have picked the 9V battery!!!!!


LOL. You're the first guy I've heard say that. That and choking seem to be all the rage these days.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

When I started dating again I was shocked that it seemed that so many people wanted this, to give or receive or both. In talking to female friends, quite a lot of them are into it. Not something I was expecting to hear at all!

Now that I’m more educated that this is a pretty common thing, I find I can be very accepting of what people like. But that doesn’t mean I’m game, it just means I accept you are into this and I’m not going to judge. My answer is still no and I expect that to be respected by anyone I’m dating.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

It's not a thing for DW and I, just throwing it out there. 

That said, an early in my life, older woman to me then, I was 18, she was 28 during her oral on me she went right to there, and surprised the bejeebers out of me for a second. 

I didn't jump but almost did. This was in the early eighties, and there were a lot of mood enhancers we were doing at her apt.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Some people get smarter as they age, some not so much.:grin2:


Ha ha....I always say, I was born stupid, and I hope to die dumb.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

My exH use to do it to me..: at least take a trip down there during oral. I was not a big fan, it wasn’t arousing like someone else said. I didn’t hate it, didn’t love it. 

I have never done it to someone else. Never was asked and never offered.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> My exH use to do it to me..: at least take a trip down there during oral. I was not a big fan, it wasn’t arousing like someone else said. I didn’t hate it, didn’t love it.
> 
> I have never done it to someone else. Never was asked and never offered.


I'm getting the feeling that its not something you ask someone for. Meaning....I do think there is some sort of expectation of reciprocation when it comes to standard oral sex, but I don't get the feeling people expect it when it comes to rimming. But....I could be wrong.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

*Thoughts on rimming or the &quot;rim job&quot;?*



ReformedHubby said:


> I'm getting the feeling that its not something you ask someone for. Meaning....I do think there is some sort of expectation of reciprocation when it comes to standard oral sex, but I don't get the feeling people expect it when it comes to rimming. But....I could be wrong.




In my opinion... if you want something done to you, you not only do it first to someone else, but you “dress” for the occasion. So not to be gross, but unless you shave your ass there will be no way I would even consider visiting that area.

Also use your words. If you want something you have to be willing to ask for it once. We are not mind readers. Like the saying goes... if you don’t ask you’ll never know.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Girl_power said:


> I have never done it to someone else. Never was asked and never offered.


This is me, never been asked and never offered. Nobody has ever offered to do it for me either and I'm okay with that. I have never had the desire to go there. I think I'd spend the entire time worrying about e coli contamination and that's just not the mindset I want during sex. LOL 

Based on a few things my boyfriend has said I think it won't be an issue for us at all.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Some people get smarter as they age, some not so much.:grin2:


Some get more creative. Like 12v car battery and wet sponge. 

Never mind...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* Such a tasteless thread!

I'd guess only if one threatens to perform it only in order to scare some frigid woman into letting them perform orally on them vaginally! But even then, that's a weak stretch of an excuse!

Sorry! No anal play either way here ~ just save that activity for the Charmin!*


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I'll just say that I would rather stick my tongue on a 9V battery or a frozen flag pole.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> I'll just say that I would rather stick my tongue on a 9V battery or a frozen flag pole.


Same.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> LoL, hilarious clip. Glad you posted it.


reminds me of a joke.

During a class on involuntary muscle movement, a confused young woman told the professor that she didn't understand.

The professor thought for a moment and asked, what's your ass hole doing when you have an orgasm?

The young women relplied - He's usually playing golf!


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Okay I’ll play...love it on the receiving end. It is a very rare thing but when it happens it is a super turn on. Probably because it is rare and unexpected. 

I am open to giving but it is off the table. I did it once and my husband seemed to really enjoy it in the moment. The next time I tried he told me it made him super uncomfortable and asked me not to.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Yeswecan said:


> Some get more creative. Like 12v car battery and wet sponge.
> 
> Never mind...


TENS units have more control

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

My imagination totally refused to accept the idea. We certainly have never discussed this or accidentally included it in our activities of marriage. 

Interesting to read this discussion but not at all tempting to experiment that way either end of the equation.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Big nope for me. I have zero desire or tolerance for anything having to do with my back door, activates my slap reflex. Just don’t. 

Having said that, if a guy likes some finger play done to him, I can oblige. Tongue, no. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

3Xnocharm said:


> Big nope for me. I have zero desire or tolerance for anything having to do with my back door, *activates my slap reflex*. Just don’t.
> 
> Having said that, if a guy likes some finger play done to him, I can oblige. Tongue, no.


Glad I wasn't drinking when I read that!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Blondilocks said:


> I'll just say that I would rather stick my tongue on a 9V battery or a frozen flag pole.


Lolol!!!! THIS is HYSTERICAL!!! I have tears over here!!!! Lol!!!!!!

Let me just say, if I'm ever single again, I'm sticking with OLDER men...who maybe didn't hear about this...I would hope...

God, that frozen flag pole part is still killing me!!!!!


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

I have performed it but it was more of a side trip while I was down there than a destination. As with all butt play, she sometimes enjoyed it but needed to be in a particular mood.

I was only rarely on the receiving end for oral at all so that would have been a big ask if I had wanted it. I didn't pursue it but would have been up (or down or whatever) for it if it was suggested.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> I'll just say that I would rather stick my tongue on a 9V battery or a frozen flag pole.


*Think I'd rather try French-kissing a live light socket!*


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

LisaDiane said:


> Blondilocks said:
> 
> 
> > I'll just say that I would rather stick my tongue on a 9V battery or a frozen flag pole.
> ...


Sorry sister. The old dudes I have dated know allllllll about this. In fact they seem to be more into than the younger dudes.

My guess is that after a lifetime of sex, they are ready and willing to try something new and different. Then some of them are hooked on it and want it all the time.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I’ve given and I’ve received. It’s no big deal. It’s not a dealbreaker for me either way. If she’s into it, I’m game. Now, if there’s no oral at all, I’m out. Just started with a new woman and cleared the oral topic. Seriously, if she’s not into oral, it’s a next for me. I don’t mind anal play at all, you only live once. You ingest more germs in everyday normal life than licking someone’s *** hole.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

RebuildingMe said:


> I’ve given and I’ve received. It’s no big deal. It’s not a dealbreaker for me either way. If she’s into it, I’m game. Now, if there’s no oral at all, I’m out. Just started with a new woman and cleared the oral topic. Seriously, if she’s not into oral, it’s a next for me. I don’t mind anal play at all, you only live once. You ingest more germs in everyday normal life than licking someone’s *** hole.


We don’t typically ingest ecoli though.


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

I typically have a "try it, at least once, and see if you like it" mentality when it comes to exploring my sexual appetite. Tried it, giving and receiving, and decided that there are much more enjoyable places for a tongue to be; his or mine. 

As for other people really enjoying it, to each their own.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Speaking of germs, I thought this was funny and topical:


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Sfort said:


> Nope. The poop chute is for a particular purpose that, for some of us, does not include tongues or penises.


QFT! Absolutely!



ReformedHubby said:


> LoL, when I was a kid I was afraid to do that with a 9V battery. The irony is if you had asked me way back when which thing I would rather do if I had to choose. I totally would have picked the 9V battery!!!!!


I'd still pick the 9V battery :rofl:

No no no no no no no NO!!!


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Tasorundo said:


> Speaking of germs, I thought this was funny and topical:


That is actually funny to me, I would totally forward it on to some of my guy friends, but nope! I can just imagine the next time we get together to watch the game and I grab some wings or some nachos and put them on my plate, they'll be thinking to themselves. Ewwwww....he eats butt! I think for some of us there are certain things we'd rather not know about our friends.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> The old dudes I have dated know allllllll about this. In fact they seem to be more into than the younger dudes.
> 
> My guess is that after a lifetime of sex, they are ready and willing to try something new and different. Then some of them are hooked on it and want it all the time.


I definitely agree with this for quite a few folks. I think even people who had a relatively satisfactory sex life in their marriages, do branch out a bit when their marriage ends. Speaking for myself its not that sex was infrequent when I was married. I think we just got kind of lazy and settled into a routine. The particular sex act I described in this thread isn't something I did to my wife when married.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> That is actually funny to me, I would totally forward it on to some of my guy friends, but nope! I can just imagine the next time we get together to watch the game and I grab some wings or some nachos and put them on my plate, they'll be thinking to themselves. *Ewwwww....he eats butt!* I think for some of us there are certain things we'd rather not know about our friends.


Nowadays, women have to worry about where his penis has been before hopping into the sack AND where his tongue has been before even kissing the dude. That conversation is quite a relationship accelerator. I guess they could always wear a bottle of Listerine on a chain around their neck.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> Tasorundo said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of germs, I thought this was funny and topical:
> ...


I saw on a OLD profile a guys main pic was him wearing a shirt that says “I EAT ASS”. I was like holy crap wtf? Is this getting you dates?!?! 

But then I thought, well, maybe it is? If there are women out there who want this and not sure how to ask for it, here’s your guy!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> We don’t typically ingest ecoli though.


Try the lettuce at Golden Corral. Report back.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Occasionally do for the wife. She has always seemed to like it. Not a big deal for me.
But agree that not really something you would tell other people. Still pretty "gross taboo" for many.

Topic made my mind think of "feltching". If you dont know what it is, well google if you want. Found out what it is in high school when a bunch of us from my high school were at the local university for a math day. Were wandering around and found a bunch of sexuality pamphlets at some student diversity area or something. Plenty of WTF and laughter when we read what it was. Lol.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > We don’t typically ingest ecoli though.
> ...


I think I’d almost rather eat ass.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Nowadays, women have to worry about where his penis has been before hopping into the sack AND where his tongue has been before even kissing the dude. That conversation is quite a relationship accelerator. I guess they could always wear a bottle of Listerine on a chain around their neck.


I would be inclined to believe the penis has been to the area south much more than the tongue.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Occasionally do for the wife. She has always seemed to like it. Not a big deal for me.
> But agree that not really something you would tell other people. Still pretty "gross taboo" for many.
> 
> Topic made my mind think of "feltching". If you dont know what it is, well *google if you want.* Found out what it is in high school when a bunch of us from my high school were at the local university for a math day. Were wandering around and found a bunch of sexuality pamphlets at some student diversity area or something. Plenty of WTF and laughter when we read what it was. Lol.


You could have added "at your own peril".:grin2: Just where in the hell do people come up with these weird practices???


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

But, you gotta lick it before you stick it, right?


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> You could have added "at your own peril".:grin2: Just where in the hell do people come up with these weird practices???


Sorry. Assumed as we were talking about licking ass that people might know it could be risky. Will add a "AYOP" next time. :wink2:

p.s. Just made me Lol thinking of you Googling that and the OMG look on your face. :rofl: (well the imagined you as we've never met):wink2:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Tasorundo said:


> But, you gotta lick it before you stick it, right?


Stuff like this is annoying to me. Women are not robots. 

Sorry, I don’t mean there is anything wrong with the post and I know it is supposed to be humorous. It’s just that hearing men say “if you wanna drive your woman wild, do this!” just makes me cringe. We are not all the same and neither are men. And when some man gets it in his head that he has to lick her ass and she doesn’t want it, he then goes on and on to convince her that she just doesn’t know what she likes because she hasn’t let him try it yet.....just, ugh. 

Anyway, sorry to be so literal. This is a pet peeve of mine.

Back to ass licking conversation....


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> I think I’d almost rather eat ass.


And there ya have it! :grin2:


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> You could have added "at your own peril".:grin2: Just where in the hell do people come up with these weird practices???


Everyone has kink I think. Some just have not found theirs yet.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Faithful, I think you took that a little far there. It was a woman signing btw, and I think it is all meant as a joke.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Tasorundo said:


> Faithful, I think you took that a little far there. It was a woman signing btw, and I think it is all meant as a joke.


Ok my bad, it was a woman singing.

I don’t like it when women do that either, though. She doesn’t speak for me.

But yes I do get it is a joke, and I have nothing against you for posting it. In fact the other one you posted is hilarious and I have shared it with friends.

Peace y’all!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Sorry. Assumed as we were talking about licking ass that people might know it could be risky. Will add a "AYOP" next time. :wink2:
> 
> p.s. Just made me Lol thinking of you Googling that and the OMG look on your face. :rofl: (well the imagined you as we've never met):wink2:


TBH, it was a link involving a couple feltching, a gerbil and a visit to the ER that sent me over the edge. Didn't open it because geez; people, leave the poor critters alone. Ass holes, I tell ya, just ass holes.:grin2:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> TBH, it was a link involving a couple feltching, a gerbil and a visit to the ER that sent me over the edge. Didn't open it because geez; people, leave the poor critters alone. Ass holes, I tell ya, just ass holes.:grin2:


People probably dragging poor Richard Gere into something with gerbils again.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> I saw on a OLD profile a guys main pic was him wearing a shirt that says “I EAT ASS”. I was like holy crap wtf? Is this getting you dates?!?!
> 
> But then I thought, well, maybe it is? If there are women out there who want this and not sure how to ask for it, here’s your guy!


 LOL!!! That reminds me of this little dude: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I SURE hope that pic is photoshopped and his parents really did NOT let him wear that!


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

ReformedHubby said:


> I definitely agree with this for quite a few folks. I think even people who had a relatively satisfactory sex life in their marriages, do branch out a bit when their marriage ends. Speaking for myself its not that sex was infrequent when I was married. I think we just got kind of lazy and settled into a routine. The particular sex act I described in this thread isn't something I did to my wife when married.


After this thread,I'd almost be tempted to do a survey on what kinks are out there and what people are curious about. 

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

*Re: Thoughts on rimming or the &quot;rim job&quot;?*



Blondilocks said:


> TBH, it was a link involving a couple feltching, a gerbil and a visit to the ER that sent me over the edge. Didn't open it because geez; people, leave the poor critters alone. Ass holes, I tell ya, just ass holes.:grin2:


Oh gods the gerbil jokes....

What did the brown gerbil say to the white one? You're new here aren't you?

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

My XH performed analingus on me a few times before we were married (by the time/after we married, I was lucky if I got laid once a month). I loved it, but I never asked, because I knew if I asked for it, it would never happen again (I recognize the abuse now, in hindsight, but at the time I didn't).

I haven't had it since, and I would love to have it again, but it's not a dealbreaker for me. I'm not willing to do it on my man, so... I won't demand something I won't do in return. The one caveat is if my man wanted to do anal (which I haven't tried yet, but I'm open to), eating my ass would be a prerequisite. I feel like that is completely appropriate.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

maquiscat said:


> After this thread,I'd almost be tempted to do a survey on what kinks are out there and what people are curious about.
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


You should do it!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> My XH performed analingus on me a few times before we were married (by the time/after we married, I was lucky if I got laid once a month). I loved it, but I never asked, because I knew if I asked for it, it would never happen again (I recognize the abuse now, in hindsight, but at the time I didn't).
> 
> I haven't had it since, and I would love to have it again, but it's not a dealbreaker for me. I'm not willing to do it on my man, so... I won't demand something I won't do in return. The one caveat is if my man wanted to do anal (which I haven't tried yet, but I'm open to), eating my ass would be a prerequisite. I feel like that is completely appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear your X was like that.

I normally VERY much agree with you about being willing to do something in return for someone if they try it for you. On this? I'll give a woman a pass. Without being gross, men and women are pretty different down there imo. :grin2:


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Just my observation on this topic: There are guys who have you do it to them and guys who do it to you. Usually it's one or the other and not both. Or neither, of course. Just my experience from my promiscuous days.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

FeministInPink said:


> You should do it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I already started the CNM thread. If someone else starts the kink thread, I'll contribute my knowledge to it 

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

JustTheWife said:


> Just my observation on this topic: There are guys who have you do it to them and guys who do it to you. Usually it's one or the other and not both. Or neither, of course. Just my experience from my promiscuous days.


I disagree. I have done it and like having it done to me. What I expect is what I am willing to give. All this being said, it’s not anywhere close to a dealbreaker for me. It’s more of a nice to have.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

What da? You guys like eating poop? Seriously??


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> What da? You guys like eating poop? Seriously??


No, that’s not it at all. You both shower and clean before sex it’s fine. Ignorance.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> What da? You guys like eating poop? Seriously??


Scat play is different from rimming.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Sorry to hear your X was like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I normally VERY much agree with you about being willing to do something in return for someone if they try it for you. On this? I'll give a woman a pass. Without being gross, men and women are pretty different down there imo. :grin2:


Well, there's a reason he's my X. To be perfectly frank, I came from an incredibly dysfunctional home with an emotionally abusive mom, and my father enabled her. (I love my dad so, so much, but I can't overlook the fact that he enabled her behavior, though I do tend to give him a pass because she was/is abusive towards him, too...) Anyway, my point is that I was conditioned to be with someone like that from an early age... but I escaped, and I learned, and I grew from that whole experience.

I don't need you to get gross about it... I've dated my share of men. I will just nod knowingly.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I think if men expect to receive, they better shave their *******. That’s only fair.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> I disagree. I have done it and like having it done to me. What I expect is what I am willing to give. All this being said, it’s not anywhere close to a dealbreaker for me. It’s more of a nice to have.


You can't disagree with her personal experience. Well, you can but you would be talking out of your ass.:grin2:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

maquiscat said:


> Scat play is different from rimming.


*Come on guys! This subject matter is bad enough as it is ~ let's not denigrate it to the likes of  Two Girls, One Cup!*


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

arbitrator said:


> *Come on guys! This subject matter is bad enough as it is ~ let's not denigrate it to the likes of  Two Girls, One Cup!*


You are not required to be in this thread. You can unsubscribe and ignore it. Your squimishness is your issue not ours.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Blondilocks said:


> You can't disagree with her personal experience. Well, you can but you would be talking out of your ass.:grin2:


I believe that they are disagreeing to the statement of "Usually it's one or the other and not both." Granted they could have indicated that better.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

No problem giving or receiving. Not really a big deal to me


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

maquiscat said:


> I believe that they are disagreeing to the statement of "Usually it's one or the other and not both." Granted they could have indicated that better.
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


Exactly this. If you want your ass licked, you’d better be ready to lick a few ass’. I see kinky **** (excuse the pun) as a two way street.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

RebuildingMe said:


> maquiscat said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that they are disagreeing to the statement of "Usually it's one or the other and not both." Granted they could have indicated that better.
> ...


Not all kink applies this way. A dominant kinkster is not expected to be submissive.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Faithful Wife said:


> Not all kink applies this way. A dominant kinkster is not expected to be submissive.


I’m going to start prefacing every comment with “from my experience...”, lol

From this ass licking pervert’s standpoint, if I would like something sexual, I know I’d also being will to give it in return.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

RebuildingMe said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Not all kink applies this way. A dominant kinkster is not expected to be submissive.
> ...


Ass licking could be compared to oral sex and in that case, yes, it should be reciprocal.

But kink is not always reciprocal, as in my example. I was just pointing that out. It has nothing to do with your experience. Maybe you would be willing to be both dominant and submissive, but that means you are a switch, not a dom or sub. A true dom or sub doesn’t go the other way. 

Just making a point.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Faithful Wife said:


> Ass licking could be compared to oral sex and in that case, yes, it should be reciprocal.
> 
> But kink is not always reciprocal, as in my example. I was just pointing that out. It has nothing to do with your experience. Maybe you would be willing to be both dominant and submissive, but that means you are a switch, not a dom or sub. A true dom or sub doesn’t go the other way.
> 
> Just making a point.


I understand. I’m not into all that domination and s&m lifestyle and honestly, have no experience or interest in it. I was just talking about licking someone’s *******. Lol


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

RebuildingMe said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Ass licking could be compared to oral sex and in that case, yes, it should be reciprocal.
> ...


I see. Ok well for clarification, ass licking is a sex act and is not kink. 

Someone may have a fetish for it, but fetishes are not kink either.

The post I originally quoted of yours said “kinky ****” referring to ass licking and that is where I misunderstood you, because it’s not actually kink.

Totally vanilla people are into ass licking. Kinky people are too. But the act isn’t kinky. 

Back to regular discussion about ass licking ....


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Faithful Wife said:


> Someone may have a fetish for it, but fetishes are not kink either.


For reference what are you saying is the difference between a fetish and a kink?

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

maquiscat said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Someone may have a fetish for it, but fetishes are not kink either.
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.hu...etish-and-kink_n_5b58a59ae4b0b15aba94749b/amp


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

That article has a good description but it also says all fetishes are kinks but not all kinks are fetishes.

I disagree with that because some fetishes are not even sexual or different than vanilla even if they are sexual.

For instance someone may have a fetish for kissing, which is clearly not kinky and sometimes not sexual. Also, asexual people can have fetishes that do not even lead to a sexual experience.

Basically a fetish is a fixation on something that the person will never find gratification without, though that gratification may not actually be sexual gratification.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> I think if men expect to receive, they better shave their *******. That’s only fair.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> Not sure why I am starting this thread. I guess its my own curiosity. We talk about oral sex on TAM quite a bit. Usually its someone complaining that its not on the menu in their relationship, or that they don't get enough of it etc. I do think most sexually active adults are okay with oral sex when in a sexual relationship. But I guess what I would like to know is, does that apply to rimming as well? If you don't know what that is, basically its performing oral sex on your partners anus. Is this something that is still somewhat taboo? Is it something that you and your partner enjoy?
> 
> I suppose its only fair if I answer the question myself. Its not something I really did all that much when I was much younger, but its something I "occasionally" do these days. I do enjoy doing it, and if you're dating these days don't be surprised to find out that your girlfriend has skin care and even bleaching creams for that area. I guess I feel like if they're going through that much trouble to make things all pretty down there the least you could do is to give that area special attention sometimes. As for having it performed on me it makes me uncomfortable, probably in the way that some women don't like their partners going down on them. They enjoy it, but the idea of it makes them uncomfortable. I guess I am interested in the thoughts of others.


I'm for doing it. Mrs. Conan doesn't want any attention there but I occasionally get her briefly while my oral attention is in the area. It is usually when she is worked up and there is no break in the action so it is all good.

I wouldn't mind having it done but she would have to really be working me like an animal and enjoying herself or I would probably be uncomfortable.

There really isn't much that isn't on the menu for me to do to my partner though.

I would think more restrained folks would probably be put off.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

RebuildingMe said:


> UpsideDownWorld11 said:
> 
> 
> > What da? You guys like eating poop? Seriously??
> ...


What if your partner decides they need to take a **** after they shower? Do you make them shower again before any rim action? How do you know they are really getting in there? Most soap is not antibacterial... you are opening yourselves up for all sorts of ecoli infections trying to lick around the intestinal tract.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I see. Ok well for clarification, ass licking is a sex act and is not kink.
> 
> Someone may have a fetish for it, but fetishes are not kink either.
> 
> ...


:surprise: This very much surprises me. By sheer definition it seems to contradict itself. Maybe the descriptor 'vanilla' needs to be expanded. Or, I'm just so far behind the times that I don't know which end is up. And, that wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

241happyhour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just how does one go about doing this? Electric shaver? Position assumed? We need detailed instructions.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *Come on guys! This subject matter is bad enough as it is ~ let's not denigrate it to the likes of  Two Girls, One Cup!*


And you have watched this? Why are your searching for such video? :laugh:


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I'm for doing it. Mrs. Conan doesn't want any attention there but I occasionally get her briefly while my oral attention is in the area. It is usually when she is worked up and there is no break in the action so it is all good.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having it done but she would have to really be working me like an animal and enjoying herself or I would probably be uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


The freak flag is strong with this one. I have the same flag.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> Just how does one go about doing this? Electric shaver? Position assumed? We need detailed instructions.




Girl...at our age, if you need instructions, you’re probably past the point of bothering with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > I see. Ok well for clarification, ass licking is a sex act and is not kink.
> ...


It surprised me too. But yeah. I’d still call them vanilla (people I have been with or talked to). They feel it’s just an extension of oral sex. But other than that they had no other desires for anything out of the vanilla range. So I would consider them vanilla still.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe we should call that vanilla extract, you know, because it's brown.....


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> And you have watched this? Why are your searching for such video? :laugh:


*I didn't! Much like a lot of unsuspecting folks, it was shown to Ol' Arb by one of my son's friends, who had it it pulled up on his phone and showed it to "Dad," to see if it would possibly get a rise out of him!

It did! And I cussed like a sailor!*


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *I didn't! Much like a lot of unsuspecting folks, it was shown to Ol' Arb by one of my son's friends, who had it it pulled up on his phone and showed it to "Dad," to see if it would possibly get a rise out of him!
> 
> It did! And I cussed like a sailor!*


Your son's friend is a horrible person.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> Your son's friend is a horrible person.


*No! Not nearly as much as he's just a fun-seeking, immature little jerk!

And how did you come about viewing it? *


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> FeministInPink said:
> 
> 
> > Your son's friend is a horrible person.
> ...


Sorry, I agree it is pretty horrible to do this and not excusable by immaturity.

I heard of the video and looked it up on wiki but never watched it. I’m not surprised really because it’s not more gross than some slasher movies. But if someone tricked me into watching a scene from a slasher movie I would consider them horrible too. It’s not funny to put images into someone else’s mind that they did not consent to.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

That Brazilian porn producer is one sick puppy.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *No! Not nearly as much as he's just a fun-seeking, immature little jerk!
> 
> And how did you come about viewing it? *


Oh, I heard about it ages ago and just looked it up out of curiosity.

FWIW, I don't think that's the real deal, I think they used some other stand-in substance.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

FeministInPink said:


> Oh, I heard about it ages ago and just looked it up out of curiosity.
> 
> FWIW, I don't think that's the real deal, I think they used some other stand-in substance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I researched the director, it is indeed faked. But...its still super gross!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> I researched the director, it is indeed faked. But...its still super gross!


It's the psychology factor, I think.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> Oh, I heard about it ages ago and just looked it up out of curiosity.
> 
> FWIW, I don't think that's the real deal, I think they used some other stand-in substance.


*I wouldn't at all be surprised ~ but real or not, just seeing it got this old fart's gag reflexes functioning properly! 

But to quote a wise old man: "What is seen cannot be unseen!"*


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> FeministInPink said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I heard about it ages ago and just looked it up out of curiosity.
> ...


That’s why it’s not cool to trick someone into seeing images that they did not consent to seeing.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> That’s why it’s not cool to trick someone into seeing images that they did not consent to seeing.


Agreed.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I don't even want to know !


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Lila said:


> LOL. You're the first guy I've heard say that. That and choking seem to be all the rage these days.


Gee, I wonder why:scratchhead:


----------



## cashcratebob (Jan 10, 2018)

wife likes it when she has prepared. I have no desire for it and have made it clear. I like giving it.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

I cant believe something like this is on here. Well to each his or her own. Not for this guy. Yuk!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

These days I don't do it to my wife because she feels a bit weird about being on the receiving end of being licked there, despite her enjoying receiving frequent penis or digits in anus sex.

That said she does rim me whenever I want her to and she also does it on her own initiative as well, which isn't all the time yet it is a common thing. Which I like since I find that it feels great as a part of getting oral sex, with some prostate massage thrown in as well. She also often take my penis in her mouth after it has been in her backdoor as well. So she doesn't seem to have that "ewww" response that some people have.

I can't speak for others, yet this isn't an unusual or new thing for me either. Since I first experienced being on the giving and receiving end of rimming way back in 1989 when I was 17. That and plenty of other things have been the norm for me through two marriages and with a few other women as well. Of which I frequently read on here about lots of people having very little sex and little variety. Yet that simply hasn't been my experience, with most of the women I have been with, being very keen to do a lot of different things.

I guess like often attracts like.

I have tended to find that the best way to get to do things sexually is to be bold and bring it up. Although I do appreciate the mileage of others in doing this will vary.

Anyway in my experience I have found that rimming, is just another one of the many things that can be fun to do with someone.


----------



## TruZillah (10 d ago)

ReformedHubby said:


> Wooooo....thanks for your honesty. I was worried I would be the only one that would admit to it. I do think its the kind of play that a lot of people do, but I don't think most of us are in a hurry to raise their hand and say I like to to lick butt 🤣! I also think many straight men participate in anal play with their partners, but probably don't discuss it or admit it with their guy friends. I think in some ways certain stigmas from the past are still with us, and that perhaps its something that is seen as un-masculine.


You guys are not the only ones... The way I found this website was because I was searching "why do I have a strong urge to lick my wifes ass" and after srcrolling pass all the ad sites I found this one and found the answer I was looking for? I always had this strong urge to want to lick my wifes ass so bad and thought to myself if I was the only one who has this desire... and when I finally gave in to the urge, I got rock solid harder than ever before. At first she was kind of shy about it... but eventually once I really got into it, she pretty much expects me to lick before I proceed to the next steps of intercourse. And I love everything about her... from head to toe. But her vagina and ass are my favorite and very appetizing to me. After reading you guys confess the joy and craving of rimming pretty much normalizes it for me. Now penatration to that area I'm not into! lol


----------



## TruZillah (10 d ago)

Yeswecan said:


> My W enjoys that kind of play. I oblige. Often times I say there is not one part of my W body that is not touched by my probing tongue. The bedroom is such a fun place for us.


amen to that!


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

i tried it once "in the moment" after a long back rub, worked my way down. She was digging it until she realized what was going on and pushed me away. Found that amusing as she was moaning then - pow - enough of that. ... Her tongue strayed there briefly once on me. Just a moment. No lingering. So, oral there is not really on the agenda here. A gentle finger rubbing? okay. Tongue? Nope.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

🤢


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I can say when I was 17, and a 30yr old woman started licking me there the first time ever, I jumped a bit and had to mentally regroup as in a no big deal thing. Made it through only because she couldn't see the surprise on my face at the time. . Turned out all good!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I think that people don't realize that when you hear "food poising" is not just a virus such as norovirus, or a toxin producing bacteria such a clostridium but is basically fecal bacteria that was ingested along with the food. Same thing with reaming a person's anus, unless you completely sanitize/sterilize the anus/sphincter area, and right inside you are risking an_ Enterobacteriaceae_ infection, with an organism such as _E, coli, Salmonella, _etc. It is so unsanitary.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

E coli H7 : 0157


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

People complaining about putting Pineapple on pizza and they are out here eating ass. SMH


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

This thread left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> This thread left a bad taste in my mouth.


It’s quite a hairy topic to delve into.

In the military, I remember a sergeant asking a young airman if he performed it on his wife.

“No,” he replied. “That’s disgusting.”

The sergeant said be careful that you never do it accidentally or she will want it all the time.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

As others have stated, if there's a place that my tongue, fingers, or penis can reach, you can basically assume that they've been there. I don't think it has ever been specifically requested and rarely repeated but it has been done.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Just, no. I had one gf who would do _anything_, who surprised me with a rim job. That was the one and only time.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Married but Happy said:


> Just, no. I had one gf who would do _anything_, who surprised me with a rim job. That was the one and only time.


Anything? Sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Anything? Sounds like a keeper.


Well, sexually she was! However, this was just a short-term fling early in my marriage, with everyone's consent.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Just, no. I had one gf who would do _anything_, who surprised me with a rim job. That was the one and only time.


Wow, forgive me for this reply but I honestly thought you had zero sexual limits based on your posts. Now I feel like a kinkster LoL, I am surprised this thread came back. I posted it over two years ago. After looking at the responses I get the feeling that rimming might be considered more taboo than standard anal sex.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> Wow, forgive me for this reply but I honestly thought you had zero sexual limits based on your posts. Now I feel like a kinkster LoL, I am surprised this thread came back. I posted it over two years ago. After looking at the responses I get the feeling that rimming might be considered more taboo than standard anal sex.


LOL I have plenty of limits. Anal is one of them, most BDSM/kink is as well, and I'm not remotely bi.


----------

